# Catholic Church's creedal basis...?



## Laura (Jun 29, 2005)

*Catholic Church\'s creedal basis...?*

Hi all,

I'm fairly ignorant about how the Catholic Church has changed (if it has at all) since the Reformation, and in studying the WCF with Gordon Clark's commentary, I'm coming across some outrageous things quoted from the Council of Trent. I'm supposing that since Clark quotes them in a modern book, the RCC still upholds most everything that came out of Trent. Am I right, or have there been significant changes to their doctrine? Also, the book was published over 50 years ago. Has there been much change since then?

For example, the RCC responded to the Reformers' discovery of assurance of faith with a condemnation for whomever claimed to have remission of sins. Is that still actually their doctrine? 

Thanks for any help ahead of time.

[Edited on 6-29-2005 by Laura]


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 29, 2005)

Rome has never repented of her anathamas of Trent. Her doctrine of infallability does not allow her to do so. 

She is just as apostate as the day she drafted Trent.


----------



## Laura (Jun 29, 2005)

Wait, so what does that doctrine of infallibility cover? Not Scripture, right? Just church authority in general?


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laura_
> Wait, so what does that doctrine of infallibility cover? Not Scripture, right? Just church authority in general?



Pretty much. Theoretically, the church, when it speaks officially, it is as good as gold...forever. She can't change without contridicting herself.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 29, 2005)

That's why they're not Christians. Trent.


----------



## Laura (Jun 29, 2005)

Yikes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2005)

Trent is still in force. Vatican II, however, is also in force (unless you ask Mel Gibson  ). The documents of Vatican II and the Catholic Catechism are worth reviewing. 

Incidentally, the dogma of infallibility was only invented around 1869, I think, by Vatican I. The Marian dogmas were invented in the last 150 years or so. Rome changes, but never reforms.


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2005)

Laura: The best sources for identifying understanding official Catholic doctrine are The Catechism of the Catholic Church and The Catholic Encyclopedia. Official Rome still holds officially to Trent but in practice much of it has been left behind. And, in the event you have not talked to many rank and file Catholics, most do not believe official doctrines anyway. Most are basically secular relativists. Exceptions would be zealous Catholics you find on Catholic chat boards and the like. But the ones you are likely to run into in real life usually know very little of their religion (and care little too).


----------

